# Temperature Gauge -- normal reading



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

96 Sentra GXE, totally stock, including Temp. Gauge. I recently barely passed my emissions test (HC max 93 ppm, my reading: 93.

I notice my temp gauge (on 96) goes up about a third of the way, my 91 goes exactly to the midpoint.

What is the normal reading for the 96 temp gauge? I'm wondering if I am running too cold.

Thanks for your observations.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My gauge*

My OEM temp. gauge gets almost half way. A bit mroe than yours. My gauge Barely moved when my thermostat stuck open.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think they tested the oem temp gauge vs an aftermarket one. The degree readings were off by up to 20 degrees.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

On my '95 it goes half way when warm.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

The best way is to get a suitable thermometer and measure the radiator cooant temp after you observe radiator flow... then you'll know for sure if you're getting to the proper operating temperature.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks gents.

I will look into it this weekend.

Raul


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

They OEM temp gauge is worthless. It has a buffer in it so that it does not move from the set middle/standard point that it registers. I have a VDO gauge and the temp can vary from 160F-220F and the oem gauge will read in the middle (minus a little) during this entire time. Worthless gauge. I have yet to see it go above 220F on my VDO gauge so I have no idea what the stock gauge does above that temp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

*Temp Gauge*

I pulled off my needle and now it doesn't work....How do u get this work again??? Pls Help!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16327


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine reads just below half.I have made the temp gauge go all the way to the top in my Frontier though when the waterpump went and I lost most of the water so it will read more than half if it needs to!


----------



## BECCABUD] (Dec 16, 2014)

hi can you tell me if my car is overheating if its right below 200, over the weekend my car overheated to 250 I pulled over right away and let it cool off and the next day I tookl it to get flushed and filled it with new antifreeze, but now I feel its overheating if it goes close to 200


----------

